# New Study Finds Popular Restaurants Havens For Glyphosate Foods



## Garryy (12 mo ago)

Great article, thanks a million!


----------



## MatthewDo (12 mo ago)

Unfortunately, we live in a time when restaurants no longer consider the cooking quality. Therefore they add anything to make it delicious, but at the same time, it is very harmful and cheap.


----------



## MatthewDo (12 mo ago)

MatthewDo said:


> Unfortunately, we live in a time when restaurants no longer consider the cooking quality. Therefore they add anything to make it delicious, but at the same time, it is very harmful and cheap.


Unfortunately, we live in a time when restaurants no longer consider the cooking quality. Therefore they add anything to make it delicious, but at the same time, it is very harmful and cheap. Previously, this did not happen; apparently, people have lost all their positive qualities, and now everyone has only money in their head. I hope that the dishes I eat at my favorite restaurant -- riwa-restaurant.de, do not contain glyphosate. However, I will never know, but because it is new, I think everything is fine with the food here.


----------



## IndyDad (6 mo ago)

Industrial food was a mistake. We need to get farming back into the hands of local people who care about their community.


----------

